# Drinking Cranberry juice and taking baby asprin



## MCFC (Dec 31, 2009)

I am 19 weeks pregnant and taking 75mgs of baby aspirin daily. I am aware that drinking cranberry juice and taking warfrain tablets are contraindicated. Is this the same for baby aspirin as I have been drinking 250mls of cranberry juice diluted with spring water daily? 


Thank you for your response.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi MCFC,

Congrats on your pregnancy   It's fine to take aspirin and cranberry juice together.

Maz x


----------

